# FR: en / au / dans le/la + département, région, province, État, etc. - préposition & genre



## johnL

Iznogoud said:


> Il habite en Californie.
> Il habite au Kansas.


What makes Kansas masculine, and California feminine? I thought the masculine/feminine concept was something that was arbitrary and unique to French.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. Please scroll to the bottom of this Resources post for links to sites that provide the genders of sub-national geographic regions (US states, Swiss cantons, French regions and departments, Chinese and Canadian provinces, etc.).


----------



## Iznogoud

Isn't that arbitrary enough for you? You're right, it doesn't seem to make much sense, and I have no idea where that came from, but that's just the way it is.


----------



## Cath.S.

I was tempted to answer that its _a _ending, that we typically associate with girl's names, just like Carolina and Florida and Georgia, made it feminine... untill I realised that Nevada, Montana etc. were masculine.
So I have to own up to my ignorance.


----------



## orangenormal

johnL said:


> What makes Kansas masculine, and California feminine? I thought the masculine/feminine concept was something that was arbitrary and unique to French.



Masculine and feminine nouns aren't unique to French, but you're right when you say that it's pretty arbitrary. There's no strict rule, and you really just have to memorize the gender of each word.

As for why that's the case... Here's a tip that definitely saved me a lot of grief while learning a new language: Try not to concentrate on "why" certain things are they way they are. It'll be much easier for your brain to accept "that's just the way it is." 

Before you know it, you'll get an instinctive feel for what's right, and it'll become perfectly natural for 99 to be "quatre-vingt dix-neuf" (four twenties, ten, and nine.)


----------



## Iznogoud

Actually, Cath.S. may have a point. I think the basic rules for gender do apply to geographical names. Most states that have a French equivalent ending in -ie or -e, such as Californie, Georgie, Virginie, Caroline, Louisiane, Floride, etc., are feminine. Others are generally masculine (e.g. le Kansas, l'Arkansas, le Colorado, l'Alabama, le Tennessee, etc.), but others are undetermined, such as Washington and New York, for which we say "l'état de Washington" and "l'état de New York". But, somehow, we also say "le New Hampshire".

Go figure...


----------



## thevilla23

How do you know what states are what genders. or are they all one gender? Basically I want to know what Pennsylvania and Virginia are.


----------



## john_riemann_soong

The "ia" ending is from Latin, and French being a descendant of Latin, renders them "-ie". Being feminine in Latin, it is feminine in French also.

"la Pennsylvanie"
"la Virginie"

But most of the states are masculine.


----------



## thevilla23

So how would you say I moved to Virginia: J'ai demenage a la Virginia?


----------



## Markus

Hi thevilla,

Some states are masculine and some are feminine. Not only that, but they have different prepositions as well (_tu vas au Texas_ mais _tu vas dans le_ _Nevada_, even though both are masculine). For feminine states, you use _en _as a preposition. Therefore, to answer your question, you would say :

J'ai déménagé en Virginie.


----------



## john_riemann_soong

Markus said:


> (_tu vas au Texas_ mais _tu vas dans le_ _Nevada_, even though both are masculine).



There's something I didn't think about much. What happens when  you start talking about Chinese provinces? I can't see why "dans" is used for "Nevada", unless it's because "Texas" has an /s/ on the end.


----------



## Markus

john_riemann_soong said:


> What happens when  you start talking about Chinese provinces?



Being _la province_, the provinces of China would be feminine. Most of the states in the USA are masculine because _état_ is masculine. I believe that the feminine states in the USA are thus so for historical reasons (the gender is derived from the name of the state).


----------



## geve

Clicking randomly on a few names of Chinese provinces on wikipedia seems to corroborate my intuition: all names of provinces are masculine... except la Mongolie. And it ends with an E - so is it that provinces follow the rule for countries names?


----------



## john_riemann_soong

But what about whether it's "dans" or "au", etc.?

"J'irai au Hunan"? "J'irai dans Guangdong"?


----------



## lgd190

je dirais "J'irai au Hunan" et "J'irai au Guangdong"

de même que j'irai au Texas

je soupçonne que "j'irai dans le Nevada" c'est pas mieux que "j'irai au Nevada", mais de là à savoir quelle règle se cache derrière tout ça ...


----------



## geve

Personnellement, je suis allée* dans le* Jiangsu, *dans le* Zhejiang et *dans le* Sichuan. Je suis incapable de dire pourquoi je ne suis pas allée *au* Jiangsu, *au* Zhejiang et *au* Sichuan.  Ah, si : je fais comme pour les régions et départements français en fait ! "En" pour les noms féminins, "dans l' / le / les" pour les noms masculins et pluriels. Je ne vais pas *au* Morbihan, mais *dans le* Morbihan, *dans le* Poitou-Charentes, *dans l'*Allier.


----------



## ChiMike

Here is the rule, which is simple and elegant:
All of the states of the United States are masculine gender
EXCEPT those which do not use the actual name of the U.S. state, as is (tel quel), in French, i.e., those where the French have altered the name so that it has a French ending:
la Virginie (la Virginie Occidentale)
la Californie
la Georgie
la Pennsylvanie
la Floride
la Caroline
la Louisiane

It might also be pointed out that the French ending and the feminine gender in these cases are based on the Latin, Spanish, or French derivations of these words.
-ia is a feminine ending in Latin and in Spanish; -ie, of course, is the corresponding one in French (Italia: Italie; Russia: Russie).
La Louisiane was the original French name, but comes from Latin cartography: Terra Louisiana (la terre de Louis (XIV).
Florida is feminine in Spanish and again: Terra Florida (fleurie).
Carolina, although not having a -ia, has a Latin feminine ending and, like Louisiana, is named for a person - King Charles II - Terra Carolina (du nord et du sud).

The rule thus has an historical basis. It also applies to "le Maine" (which is masculine as was the old French province) and "le Vermont" (vert mont) for obvious reasons.

Alors, je déménage en Virginie, pour être exact, à Richmond (riche mont!).


----------



## marget

If using the expression "l'état de ..." don't we have to say "l'état du Washington, etc. " if the state is considered masculine?


----------



## wildan1

on dit _l'état de Washington, de New-York_ pour faire la distinction avec les villes qui porte le même nom. Tout comme en anglais, _New York *State,* Washington *State*_

Autrement, les états américains masculins sont précédés par _*dans le/l' *(le Vermont, l'Iowa, l'Ohio, le Nouveau-Mexique)_

Mais on dit _au Texas_, je pense, parce qu'il a été un pays indépendant au 19e siècle (1836 à 1845).


----------



## marget

Thanks, so are you saying that it is incorrect ot say "dans l'état du Nebraska", for example?  I have a feeling that I discussed this issue on this site at one point and I was told that one had to say "dans l'état du..."


----------



## Benoît abroad

No, we say "dans l'état du Nebraska" (it's masculine), and "à Nebraska City" since this little city exists!


----------



## marget

Well then, would you agree that one says "dans l'état *du* New York"  ?


----------



## wildan1

marget said:


> Thanks, so are you saying that it is incorrect ot say "dans l'état du Nebraska", for example? I have a feeling that I discussed this issue on this site at one point and I was told that one had to say "dans l'état du..."


 
On dit peut-être _l'état de..._ plus souvent en dehors de l'Amérique du nord pour préciser à ceux qui connaissenet mal ces noms qu'il s'agit bien d'un état. Au Canada, par contre, on reconnaît bien ces noms et on peut se passer de ces mots _l'état de_ (sauf en cas de confusion--New-York ou Washington)


----------



## marget

The conversation I had was indeed with French people who insisted on expressions such as "dans l'état *du* New Jersey", since New Jersey is masculine.  I believe that in one grammar text, it was noted that "dans le" could always be used with states, which lead a student to use it exclusively, even with Pennsylvanie, (dans le Pennsylvanie) Californie, instead of saying "en"...  I doubt that the text meant that.
In addition, I believe I hear "au" with more states than just Texas.  I have definitely heard "au Colorado", for example.


----------



## Cath.S.

Bonjour, tous, 
juste un petit point d'orthographe :
il faut écrire l'*É*tat de l'Ohio, de New-York_ etc._


----------



## Iznogoud

In the absence of a rule, let me propose a list of the current usage in Canada:

l'Alabama
l'Alaska
l'Arizona
l'Arkansas
la Californie
le Colorado
le Connecticut
le Delaware
la Floride
la Georgie
Hawaii (à Hawaii)
l'Idaho
l'Illinois
l'Indiana
l'Iowa
le Kansas
le Kentucky 
la Louisiane
le Maine
le Maryland
le Massachusetts
le Michigan
le Minnesota
le Mississippi
le Missouri
le Montana
le Nebraska
le Nevada
le New Hampshire
le New Jersey
le Nouveau Mexique (bizarre, on traduit New Mexico mais aucun autre New...)
l'État de New York (on dit bien le New Jersey, mais l'état de New York)
la Caroline du Nord (North Carolina)
le Dakota du Nord (North Dakota)
l'Ohio
l'Oklahoma 
l'Orégon
la Pennsylvanie
le Rhode Island
la Caroline du Sud (South Carolina)
le Dakota du Sud (South Dakota)
le Tennessee
le Texas
l'Utah
le Vermont
la Virginie
l'État de Washington
la Virginie Occidentale (parfois: le West Virginia)
le Wisconsin
le Wyoming
le District de Columbia (pour DC)

When referring to a state as the location of something, feminine names or those that start with a vowel use the particle "en" and masculine names take "au". Those that need the word "État" use "dans l'". For example:

"Je suis allé en Virginie et en Pennsylvanie, puis en Idaho et en Orégon. Par la suite, je suis allé au Colorado, au Kansas et en Iowa. Finalement, je suis allé dans l'État de Washington."

Go figure...


----------



## wildan1

> Hawaii (à Hawaii)


 
Et en Europe on lira _Hawaï_


----------



## n'importewhere101

I understand that it is: J'habite en Californie. But what about *I went to California* 

Je suis allée ?à/en? Californie?


----------



## wildan1

The same as _j'habite en Angleterre/je suis allé(e) en Angleterre_

_en Californie_ in both cases


----------



## sunlvr22

hello,

would you use en, a, or dans in:
 nous habitons __ Illinois.

thanks for your help!


----------



## marget

Bonjour,

Welcome to the forum.

I would say en Illinois.


----------



## pifnane

Marget is right 
+ you could say 'nous habitons *dans *l'Illinois" (some remote place you never heard of)


----------



## MrNoname

I would say : Nous habitons dans l'Illinois.


----------



## Ormston

Coming from Finistère into the Côtes d'Armor, the sign says "Bienvenue *en* Côtes d'Armor but people round here tend to say "J'habite *dans* les Côtes d'Armor. 

I can't remember what it says going in the other direction, but I'm pretty sure that people say "J'habite *dans* le Finistère. The next time I pop into Finistère I shall report back on what the Bienvenue signs say - apart from Penn-Ar-Bed which is, of course, a different matter!!

*Moderator note:* This new discussion was split from the thread FR: de (la) / du + département - article.


----------



## Lezert

Note that very often, there is not only one formulation, but two or three possible ones:
"J'habite *dans* le Finistère / dans le Tarn /  J'habite le  Finistère/ le Tarn
 J'habite /dans les Hautes Pyrénées/  les Hautes Pyrénées/ en Hautes Pyrénées


----------



## Ormston

Thanks, Lezert.

Am I right in thinking one would _not_ say j'habite *en* Finistère as it's masculine?

And then I promise I'll put my anorak away.....


----------



## Lezert

You are right, because it is masculine _and _is beginning with a consonant ( j'habite en Aveyron  )


----------



## jooleeya

Bonjour!

Is there a hard and fast rule which says which states of a country are masculine and feminine?  Is it the same as for countries (i.e. country ends in -e and is fem?).

J'habite dans le Victoria / au Victoria
J'habite dans le Queensland / au Queensland
J'habite en Tasmanie

Does this seem right?  Or is there another way to tell?

Merci!

Jooleeya


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
I have worked out a rule to help you tell which country is masculine and which is feminine.

Your examples are correct : Victoria is masculine, Queensland is masculine, and Tasmanie is feminine.

The rule I have worked out is the following.
There are on earth Two types of countries : The "Alien" countries and the "Familiar" countries. (The reference is France, of course)

"Familiar" countries are all European countries, or French overseas territories. Their name has a long history and etymology, and so has their gender. 
Fortunately, it appears that among the "familiar" countries, only the ones that have a
name ending in "E" are feminine, and every country that has a name ending in E is feminine.

"Alien" countries are non-European countries. Their French name is very often a borrowing, more or less changed according to phonetics. As such, nobody thought about their gender, and they are all masculine by default, except if their name ends in a STRONG ending that compells the name to be feminine.
The strong endings are : "IE" (like Géorgie, or Arabie), "INE" (like "Chine" or "Argentine"), and "LANDE". (like Thaïlande or Islande)
I have looked at the world's map trying this rule, and I did not find exceptions.

So, "Victoria" is masculine because it is an "Alien" country, and it has no particular ending, so is Queensland.
And Tasmanie is feminine, because although it is "alien", it ends in "IE".


----------



## Fred_C

Now for the second part of the rule...

Actually, there is a class of exceptions : Alien names ending in "*ique*".
"ique" is a strong ending that is felt to be a adjective ending, and as an adjective, it can take the two genders.
So Some alien countries ending in "ique" are feminine, and some are masculine, you must learn them :

Continents are feminine : "Afrique", "Amérique" are feminine, but "antarctique" is masculine, because this one is a real adjective, and it stands for "le continent antarctique".
For others, etymology may help. If in some other romance language, the name ends in "ICO", then it will be masculine, if it ends in "ICA", then it will be feminine.
For example "Mexique" is masculine, because in spanish, you say "Mexico".

NOTE : This trans-language gender rule works only for countries ending in "ique".
For example "Costa rica" is masculine in French, (although obviously feminine in Spanish), because according to the rule above, it is an "alien" country, with no strong ending.


----------



## geostan

Quite ingenious! Almost foolproof.

But we say l'Alberta (f.) and la Saskatchewan.

Cheers!


----------



## Fred_C

This is VERY interesting, and that proves that I am right ! 
(Let me explain)
Alberta and Saskatchewan are Canadian provinces, that the French Canadians consider "Familiar" countries.
As I said, "Familiar" countries have a very long and complex history, and their gender is difficult to state for these reasons.

But as a French citizen, I consider these countries "Alien", and I could have sworn that both were masculine (and I would have been wrong, obviously). Still now, I cannot help thinking that the feminine gender sounds strange for these names.

This is a proof that there are two ways of considering the gender of a Country, depending on wether it is "familiar" or "alien".

For familiar countries, I had said that _Fortunately_, every country ending in E were feminine, and only these ones were.
Well, this was too good to be true, as there should be no such easy rule.
However, for Alien countries, the rule HAS GOT to be very simple, (otherwise, it would not be human)


----------



## geostan

To be fair to you, I must say that the gender of _Saskatchewan_ used to be either one. Even in French Canadian literature one could find in the same novel _Saskatchewan_ used as a masculine noun, and later as a feminine noun. But the government has since decreed that it is feminine.

In the case of _Alberta_, when I was first learning French back in the 50s, I always thought it was masculine, and learned later that it was feminine. 

Cheers!


----------



## Charlie51

How do you say "to" with a French département, please?

I know that it's "en Normandie" and "au Poitou" etc. but I was wondering if there is a general rule.

Is the rule that it's "en" with feminine départements and "au" with masculine ones? (How do you know if they're masculine or feminine?)


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

We went to the Seine-et-Marne / the Charente / the Côtes d'Armor / the Pas-de-Calais : 

Nous sommes allés *en* Seine-et-Marne / *en* Charente (la Seine-et-Marne, la Charente) _but_ *dans* les Côtes d'Armor / *dans* le Pas-de-Calais (les Côtes d'Armor, le Pas-de-Calais).


----------



## Charlie51

Thanks for your help, Jean-Michel. Is the rule then: "en" with feminine départements, "dans le" with masculine ones and "dans les" with plural ones? Is there any way to find out their gender?


----------



## Micia93

I'm afraid not : you have to learn the department with its article fixing the gender


----------



## kepa1

Hello,
First post here!
Interesting topic even for us French native speakers. I tried but could not find a general rule for it. There has got to be an explanation but one must dig very deep to find; my advice would be to learn them by heart...



Charlie51 said:


> Is the rule then: "en" with feminine départements, "dans le" with masculine ones and "dans les" with plural ones?


I think there is no general rule with gender, try la Sarthe, la Nièvre !


----------



## mpuma99

Bonjour,

Quand on parle des etats americains, et on veut dire " I'm going to New Jersey this weekend" en francais, est-il exact de dire, " Je vais au New jersey ce weekend", ou doit-on dire "*je vais dans le NJ ..*."  Les deux me semblent corrects.  Commentaires?


----------



## yannalan

"Je vais dans le NJ est seul correct, ici. Mais ça peut varier selon les états :
-je vais en Californie , dans l'Etat de New York... à Hawaï... en Arizona...
Faudrait voir état par état...


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

Have a look at this article. It points out which gender is each State _: *(m)* _for masculine, and *(f) *for feminine.

We usually use _en _with feminine States and masculine ones that start with a vowel _(En *Floride*, en *Arkansas*_). For that matter, _Au New Jersey_ doesn't sound wrong to me, but I agree to say that _dans le NJ_ sounds much more common.

Note that we (at least, _I_) wouldn't say _au Rhode Island_ or even less _dans le Rhode Island._ As _island _means _île_, and as we say _Je vais *à *l'île de_ + [name] (_à l'île de la Réunion_,...), we tend to stick to the French structure, saying _*à *Rhode Island._

It seems pretty random, though. I'd say either_ au Kentucky_ or _dans le Kentucky_ indifferently,  but definitely only _au Kansas_, not _dans le Kansas._


----------



## Maître Capello

yannalan said:


> "Je vais dans le NJ est seul correct, ici.


Non, pour les États masculins, on peut dire les deux :

_*au* New Jersey_ 
_*dans le* New Jersey_ 

Et dites-vous également uniquement _*dans le* Texas_ et jamais _*au* Texas_ ?

P.S.: Voir aussi nos ressources linguistiques sur les pays, etc.


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> pour les États masculins, on peut dire les deux :


Je suis favorable à cette tolérance (à condition d'ajouter : « les noms d'états masculins qui commencent par une consonne »), qui correspond sans doute à la variation observable à travers tous les locuteurs, mais chaque individu peut avoir des préférences fortes et inexplicables, comme Oddmania en a témoigné. Je suis donc d'accord avec yannalan quand il dit qu'il faudrait regarder état par état (mais bien se garder de déclarer son propre usage « seul correct », même en se limitant à sa propre région).


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> (à condition d'ajouter : « les noms d'états masculins qui commencent par une consonne »)


Oui, absolument.  Je crois en effet que personne ne dirait _à l'Indiana_, _à l'Ohio_, etc. ; uniquement _*dans* l'Indiana_, _*dans* l'Ohio_, etc.


----------



## yannalan

Maître Capello said:


> Et dites-vous également uniquement _*dans le* Texas_ et jamais _*au* Texas_ ?



Non, là je dirai au Texas et pas dans le Texas. Pourquoi ? Je n'en sais rien à vrai dire et je n'ai pas l'impression que l'on puisse tirer une règle fixe.


----------



## CapnPrep

Selon Nachtmann (1981), _dans le_ est acceptable pour la plupart des loctueurs pour tous les états masculins à quelques exceptions près :

*au* Texas (ancien pays indépendant), *au* Nouveau-Mexique (par analogie avec le Mexique)
*à *Hawaii (île)
*dans l'etat de* New York, de Washington (à cause des villes homonymes)
Pour tous les autres il recommande généralement _dans le_, mais il signale les cas où cette structure est fortement concurrencée par_ au_ (ou par _en _pour certains noms à initiale vocalique).


----------



## frefmama

A student asked me why "au Louisanna" but "dans le Wisconsin", and I realized I don't know. Anyone care to clarify? (Please!!)


----------



## Maître Capello

_Au Louisiana_ is incorrect. It should be _*en* Louisian*e*_. Like with countries, you should use _en_ for feminine states.

See our language resources about countries. See also this wiki regarding state genders.


----------



## zapspan

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, absolument.  Je crois en effet que personne ne dirait _à l'Indiana_, _à l'Ohio_, etc. ; uniquement _*dans* l'Indiana_, _*dans* l'Ohio_, etc.



Est-ce qu'on no peut pas dire "en Indiana" et "en Ohio" (une autre option que vous n'avez pas mentionnée)?


----------



## geostan

zapspan,

Bien sûr qu'on peut dire en Indiana et en Ohio. 

CapnPrep,

Je crois qu'il faut mettre une majuscule pour dans l'État de...


----------



## zapspan

Merci, geostan. Et est-ce qu'on peut utiliser la formule *dans le/la/l'* pour n'importe quel état? (Maître Capello a donné les exemples de _*"dans* l'Indiana_, _*dans* l'Ohio")_


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne dirais personnellement pas _en Indiana_ ni _en Ohio_, même si cela ne me choquerait pas trop si je l'entendais, au contraire de _à l'Indiana_ et _à l'Ohio_…


----------



## yuechu

J'ai entendu "dans la Bretagne" à la télé aujourd'hui. Est-ce que c'est courant de dire "dans la Bretagne" ? (au lieu de "en Bretagne" ?)
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Saldeck

Il faudrait la phrase complète. On peut trouver des exemple approchants :
"Il pleut *dans *le nord *de la* Bretagne"
"Il est retourné *dans sa* Bretagne natale".
Mais non, on n'utilise jamais _dans la Bretagne_.


----------



## moustic

Il ne faut jamais dire jamais, Saldeck 
When "Bretagne" is qualified in the following text, you can sometimes hear/read "dans la Bretagne".
Lots of examples on-line like this one: ...n'est pas situé _dans la Bretagne_ _administrative actuelle_... (source: wiki)


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,


moustic said:


> _dans la Bretagne_ _administrative actuelle_


et l'explication est la présence d'un adjectif (ici, même deux).


----------



## grantja

Since South Dakota is a masculine state... do I say 

J'habitais *au *Dakota du Sud?

ou 

*dans l'état* de Dakota du Sud?


----------



## Yendred

These three are correct:
_au Dakota du Sud
dans le Dakota du Sud
dans l'état *du* Dakota du Sud_


----------



## Philippides

"au Dakota du Sud" me paraît bien.
"dans le Dakota du Sud" est possible aussi.
dans l'Etat du Dakota du Sud" est correct, mais n'est pas naturel. 

Edit : Yendred a été plus rapide et avait effectivement vu une autre erreur que celle que j'ai soulignée.


----------



## petit1

Je ne dirais pas "_au Dakota du sud_"
les deux autres sont correctes.


----------



## Yendred

petit1 said:


> Je ne dirais pas "_au Dakota du sud_"



Pourquoi pas ? On dit bien "au Texas".


----------



## Seeda

[...]

Je dirais aussi "dans le Dakota du Sud" mais "au Texas". À part le Texas, il n'y a que pour le Nouveau-Mexique que j'emploie la préposition "au". Mais pourquoi ?


----------



## tartopom

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais "J'habitais au Dakota du Sud" sonne bizarre à mes oreilles. Mais chose étrange " J'habitais au Texas" ne me dérange pas.
Don't ask me!


----------



## joelooc

[…]
Il habite le Dakota du Sud […] me paraît la seule possibilité.
Il vit au Dakota du Sud / dans le Dakota du Sud sont également possibles mais moins élégantes


----------



## snarkhunter

Seeda said:


> Je dirais aussi "dans le Dakota du Sud" mais "au Texas". À part le Texas, il n'y a que pour le Nouveau-Mexique que j'emploie la préposition "au". Mais pourquoi ?


... quid du Kansas ? Pour ma part, j'utiliserais aussi "au" le plus souvent. Mais pas pour l'Arkansas.

Et j'ai bien du mal à expliquer pourquoi, moi aussi.


----------



## petit1

Je dirais "en Arkansas" ou "dans l'Arkansas" et "dans le Kansas. 
Moi non plus je ne sais pas pourquoi.


----------



## Micia93

wildan1 said:


> Mais on dit _au Texas_, je pense, parce qu'il a été un pays indépendant au 19e siècle (1836 à 1845).


N'est-ce pas plus simplement parce que "Texas" est masculin? tous les pays ou états masculins (Brésil, Mexique, Pérou....) engendrent "au", et tous les pays ou états féminins (Californie, Amazonie ....) engendre "en". Maintenant,ta question concerne peut-être le 1er post : pourquoi "Le Texas" et pourquoi "La Californie"? je pense qu'il n' y a pas vraiment d'explication rationnelle


----------



## wildan1

Micia93 said:


> pourquoi "Le Texas" et pourquoi "La Californie"? je pense qu'il n' y a pas vraiment d'explication rationnelle


Pour résumer ce qui a été dit avant, en général le français suit le genre d'un mot emprunté à une autre langue romane ou au latin -- _Texas_ est masculin tout comme en espagnol, mais le mot espagnol pour_ Californie_ est du genre féminin, tout comme _la Louisiane, la Floride, la Virginie, la Caroline, la Géorgie, la Pennsylvanie, _provenant du latin ou du français_. _

La même règle s'applique au Vermont (_mont_ étant masculin en français), le Maine, le Colorado (masc. en espagnol), etc.


----------



## jekoh

Les noms de pays ou de régions en _-ie_ sont féminins, espagnol ou pas espagnol.


----------



## Gemsh

Il semble qu'on dit <<au Texas>>, mais <<dans le Missouri>>, et <<dans le Kansas>>. Ma question était : pourquoi est-ce qu'on dit "dans le" pour les états masculins, mais "au" pour le Texas ?  Wildan1 a donné une explication.


----------



## Maître Capello

Gemsh said:


> Il semble qu'on dit <<au Texas>>, mais <<dans le Missouri>>, et <<dans le Kansas>>.


Personnellement, je dirais _au_ également dans ces deux derniers cas. Comme déjà dit plus haut, on peut généralement employer les deux prépositions devant les États masculins débutant par une consonne, mais dans certains cas comme pour le Texas, on n'utilise guère qu'une des deux sans qu'il n'y ait nécessairement de raison claire à cela. Par ailleurs, on utilise _en_ au lieu de _au_ pour les États masculins commençant par une voyelle.

*États masculins commençant par une consonne :*
Colorado (m) → _*au* Colorado_ / _*dans le* Colorado_
Connecticut (m) → _*au* Connecticut_ / _*dans le* Connecticut_
Dakota du Nord (m) → _*au* Dakota du Nord_ / _*dans le* Dakota du Nord_
Dakota du Sud (m) → _*au* Dakota du Sud_ / _*dans le* Dakota du Sud_
Delaware (m) → _*au* Delaware_ / _*dans le* Delaware_
Kansas (m) → _*au* Kansas_ / _*dans le* Kansas_
Kentucky (m) → _*au* Kentucky_ / _*dans le* Kentucky_
Maine (m) → (_*au* Maine_) / _*dans le* Maine_
Maryland (m) → _*au* Maryland_ / _*dans le* Maryland_
Massachusetts (m) → _*au* Massachusetts_ / _*dans le* Massachusetts_
Michigan (m) → _*au* Michigan_ / _*dans le* Michigan_
Minnesota (m) → _*au* Minnesota_ / _*dans le* Minnesota_
Mississippi (m) → _*au* Mississippi_ / _*dans le* Mississippi_
Missouri (m) → _*au* Missouri_ / _*dans le* Missouri_
Montana (m) → _*au* Montana_ / _*dans le* Montana_
Nebraska (m) → _*au* Nebraska_ / _*dans le* Nebraska_
Nevada (m) → _*au* Nevada_ / _*dans le* Nevada_
New Hampshire (m) → _*au* New Hampshire_ / _*dans le* New Hampshire_
New Jersey (m) → _*au* New Jersey_ / _*dans le* New Jersey_
Nouveau-Mexique (m) → _*au* Nouveau-Mexique_ / _*dans le* Nouveau-Mexique_
Rhode Island (m) → (_*au* Rhode Island_) / _*dans le* Rhode Island_
Tennessee (m) → _*au* Tennessee_ / _*dans le* Tennessee_
Texas (m) → _*au* Texas_ / _*dans le* Texas_ (mais possible avec un complément : _*dans le* Texas des années vingt_ )
Vermont (m) → _*au* Vermont_ / _*dans le* Vermont_
Wisconsin (m) → _*au* Wisconsin_ / _*dans le* Wisconsin_
Wyoming (m) → _*au* Wyoming_ / _*dans le* Wyoming_

*États masculins commençant par une voyelle :*
Alabama (m) → _*en* Alabama_ / _*dans l'*Alabama_
Alaska (m) → _*en* Alaska_ / _*dans l'*Alaska_
Arizona (m) → _*en* Arizona_ / _*dans l'*Arizona_
Arkansas (m) → _*en* Arkansas_ / _*dans l'*Arkansas_
Idaho (m) → _*en* Idaho_ / _*dans l'*Idaho_
Illinois (m) → _*en* Illinois_ / _*dans l'*Illinois_
Indiana (m) → _*en* Indiana_ / _*dans l'*Indiana_
Iowa (m) → _*en* Iowa_ / _*dans l'*Iowa_
Ohio (m) → _*en* Ohio_ / _*dans l'*Ohio_
Oklahoma (m) → _*en* Oklahoma_ / _*dans l'*Oklahoma_
Oregon (m) → _*en* Oregon_ / _*dans l'*Oregon_
Utah (m) → _*en* Utah_ / _*dans l'*Utah_

*États féminins :*
Californie (f) → _*en* Californie_
Caroline du Nord (f) → _*en* Caroline du Nord_
Caroline du Sud (f) → _*en* Caroline du Sud_
Floride (f) → _*en* Floride_
Géorgie (f) → _*en* Géorgie_
Louisiane (f) → _*en* Louisiane_
Pennsylvanie (f) → _*en* Pennsylvanie_
Virginie (f) → _*en* Virginie_
Virginie-Occidentale (f) → _*en* Virginie-Occidentale_

*États de genre mal défini :*
Hawaï (parce que c'est aussi une île) → _*à* Hawaï_ (sans article)
New York (parce que c'est aussi une ville) → _*au* New York_ / _*en* New York_ / _*dans le/la* New York_ → _dans *l'État de* New York_
Washington (parce que c'est aussi une ville) → _*au* Washington_ / _*en* Washington_ / _*dans le/la* Washington_ → _dans *l'État de* Washington_


----------



## Gemsh

Merci bien. Vous m'avez beaucoup aidé avec cette liste.


----------



## zapspan

In certain places within this thread (#17- #23), there has been some mention of what follows _dans l'État _before a state name _*(du/de l'/de/d')*_, but I didn't quite find an overall rule.  For example, I saw _dans l'État *du *Nebraska_ but _dans l'État *de* New York_ (and before a vowel _de l'_:  dans l'État de l'Ohio).

Perhaps Maître Capello (or someone else) could modify his fantastic list in #80 above to also show what follows _dans l'État _before each state name (above and beyond what he says about New York and Washington), i.e., should it be _dans l'État du_, _dans l'État de, dans l'État de l'_, _dans l'État d'_, or none of the above?   Or maybe a set of rules if that would work?


----------



## Maître Capello

Masculine states starting with a consonant should be written with _du_:

_dans l'État *du* Colorado
dans l'État *du* Connecticut
dans l'État *du* Maine
dans l'État *du* Texas_
…

Masculine states starting with a vowel could be written with _d'_ or _de l'_, but neither solution is really natural and should be best avoided altogether:

(_dans l'État *d'*Alaska_) / (_dans l'État *de l'*Alaska_)
(_dans l'État *d'*Idaho_) / (_dans l'État *de l'*Idaho_)
(_dans l'État *d'*Ohio_) / (_dans l'État *de l'*Ohio_)
…

All other cases should be written with just _de_:

_dans l'État *de* Californie
dans l'État *de* Floride
dans l'État *de* Hawaï
dans l'État *de* New York
dans l'État *de* Washington_
…

That being said, specifying _l'État_ is unnecessarily cumbersome. It is simpler and more natural to omit it (except for _New York_ and _Washington_ since you don't have the choice in those two cases):

_au Colorado
en Alaska
en Californie_
…


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Oddmania said:


> It seems pretty random, though. I'd say either_ au Kentucky_ or _dans le Kentucky_ indifferently,  but definitely only _au Kansas_, not _dans le Kansas._


 Là aussi, les deux tournures me paraissent possibles. L'article en français de Wikipedia emploie davantage _dans le Kansas _que _au Kensas. _Je pense qu'il est impossible d'établir une règle en dehors de celles précédemment signalées.


----------



## zapspan

Maître Capello said:


> Masculine states starting with a consonant should be written with _du_:


...


Maître Capello said:


> All other cases should be written with just _de_:





Maître Capello said:


> ...
> _dans l'État *de* New York
> dans l'État *de* Washington_
> …


It's interesting that New York and Washington are masculine  and start with a consonant but use "de"  instead of "du"


----------



## Maître Capello

zapspan said:


> It's interesting that New York and Washington are masculine


They are not really masculine. They don't have a well-defined gender since they are never used with an article (as states).


----------



## joelooc

In French, New York and Washington are neither masculine nor feminine we don't say le New York or le Washington whereas we say le Delaware or le Vermont. I have often wondered what makes la Louisane more feminine than Le Wisconsin


----------



## zapspan

Are "New York" and "Washington" ever used with an adjective but without "l'État de" (and still referring to the states rather than the cities)?  If they are, then the adjective would show the gender.


----------



## Maître Capello

But they aren't.


----------



## zapspan

Interesting.  So it seems that if anything, the only evidence we have would point towards their being feminine - the fact that _de_, rather than _du_, is used in the expression l'État ____ Washington/New York, makes these state names behave like feminine state names.

Any thoughts about the sentence "Le documentaire Netflix sur _le New York de_ Fran Lebowitz, signé Scorsese, se dévoile dans un trailer", which I found using "Google"?  Is this an ungrammatical sentence? Is this referring to the city or the state?


----------



## Maître Capello

This is definitely referring to the city. As already said, you cannot use an article with the state.


----------



## jekoh

zapspan said:


> Interesting.  So it seems that if anything, the only evidence we have would point towards their being feminine - the fact that _de_, rather than _du_, is used in the expression l'État ____ Washington/New York, makes these state names behave like feminine state names.


Just because they behave like feminine names does not mean they are feminine names.
They are different from every other state names in that they are not really state names but rather the name of a city and of a person respectively.


----------



## Terio

joelooc said:


> In French, New York and Washington are neither masculine nor feminine we don't say le New York or le Washington whereas we say le Delaware or le Vermont. I have often wondered what makes la Louisane more feminine than Le Wisconsin


Sans doute parce que la Louisiane existait comme colonie français dès le XVIIe siècle. Elle a été nommée en l'honneur de Louis XIV.


----------



## joelooc

J'avais envisagé une explication poétique similaire mais comment expliquer que la Californie soit tout aussi féminine alors que ses voisins l'Oregon; l'Arizona et le Nevada sont tous mâles, un fol espoir de croissance par reproduction entre états ? 😊


----------



## Maître Capello

Cela tient plutôt à la sonorité du nom de chaque État. Ce n'est bien sûr pas une règle absolue, mais les noms de région francophones se terminant par un _e_ muet (comme _Louisiane_, _Floride_, _Pennsylvanie_ ou encore _Géorgie_) sont typiquement féminins, à l'instar des noms de pays (_France, Belgique, Grèce, Algérie, Chine,_ etc.).


----------



## Bezoard

Il faut aussi sûrement tenir compte de l'origine des noms. J'ai l'impression que ceux qui sont des emprunts récents à une langue indienne sont plus volontiers masculins que ceux qui ont été formés ou ont transité pas mal de temps dans les langues latines.
Parmi les anomalies, il y a Nevada qui vient d'un mot féminin mais est masculin en français (comme le Venezuela).


----------

